# Your preference of coffee



## Katybug (Oct 25, 2013)

I didn't drink coffee 'til my early 30's and did some research before purchasing, lol, as in asking everyone I knew their preference.  At the time, 8 out of 10 friends said "electric percolator"....and I've been enjoying it that way all these years. The high tech methods keep on coming and I stick with what I love best.  I enjoy the convenience of Keurig, one cup at a time, but it's not for me in taste.  And the different flavors mean nothing to me, as I drink only unflavored regular roast.  I remember my mom perked it on the stove burner before electric ones came along, and dad would rave over it, but I just never got into it 'til later in life.

Different strokes for different folks, so how do you prepare your coffee?  And what's your favorite brand and flavor?


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 25, 2013)

_Filtered coffeeis my preference, i don't think anyone over here percolates their coffee anymore, i did when a lot younger until i realised that it actually spoilt the coffee, i use one of the coffee machines that you put the pod in and the water runs through it just like the cappucino machines, i have a milk frother so i can have my own cappucinos at home_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2013)

I use the drip type machines like Mr. Coffee, with unbleached filters.  I mostly drink regular brands, whatever's on sale like Maxwell House, etc.  I do like to go to the Sprouts Natural Market and grind my own beans now and then.  Some favorites are Kona, Guatemalan, Jamaican Blue Mountain, Kenyan, etc. 

 We thought about the Keurig, and my husband only drinks one cup in the morning, and I have no more than two cups total all day.  But, I couldn't see paying that kind of money, and the hassle of making one cup at a time...standing at the machine 3 times every morning.  Also, I have no interest at all in flavored coffees like hazelnut or vanilla, etc.  That machine seems like just a passing fad to me.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 25, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Filtered coffeeis my preference, i don't think anyone over here percolates their coffee anymore, i did when a lot younger until i realised that it actually spoilt the coffee, i use one of the coffee machines that you put the pod in and the water runs through it just like the cappucino machines, i have a milk frother so i can have my own cappucinos at home_



Very curious, Jill, how does it spoil the coffee?


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 25, 2013)

_I heard many years ago that percolating coffee ruined it as it virtually boils it where with filtered you are just running the hot water through the coffee grinds, i will try and find it online and put it on here if i find it. And i don't know how you make a coffee but my daughter taught me {yes my daughter of the world} haha that you should always put the instant coffee in first then hot water and lastly the milk, and she is right it does taste better.
              But Katy you obviously love your coffee that way so keep doing it that way and enjoy._


----------



## terra (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a coffee snob... LOL

I only drink the best coffee which is my own home-made espresso.   I grind the beans to a perfect fine grind and then pull absolutely perfect shots with my espresso machine.  I only drink short black or long blacks.... 2 or 3 every morning.

Magnificent coffee with a luscious, heaving crema.... sweet, syrupy, chocolatey... yum !
  You would never touch instant coffee ever again after drinking it.

This is my favourite site for sharing info & tips with other coffee geeks:  http://coffeesnobs.com.au/forum.php


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 25, 2013)

Tezza! I'da never guessed!  A man of hidden talents.  I thought Max was 'our' only coffee snob.



I'm not. A pure 'bogan' when it comes to cawfee. Tip Hazelnut flavoured powder with the milk built in out of a tube packet into a cup and pour hot water on it is as 'thing' as I get about coffee.  



Didn't come from a coffee culture. I remember when those perculator gadgets came in, around the 50s??,  and we'd sit around and watch it on the stove blowing bubbles in a little glass knob like it was a religious ritual that happened about 3 times a year when we wanted to impress visitors or something.  None of us particularly enjoyed it for anything more than the novelty of drinking coffee.

Hate espresso, too bitter, capuccino, more trouble than it's worth, and the rest of the fancy tagged stuff isn't worth a fraction of what they charge for it.  I damned near choked once on coffee that had the taste and consistency of fresh tar, served by an Italian neighbour.  I never went in there if I smelled coffee brewing after that. 



The only memorable coffee was from a little Caltex servo/diner just south of Brunswick Heads.  They used to brew up something that was like mildly coffee flavoured hot thin cream and it was blissful stuff.  (To me.)  I never drove past that servo whether I wanted a coffee or not.  I only saw it twice a year on round trips to Qld and never wasted a chance.

We lived around 2km downwind of the Bushells coffee factory and the stink from it would put you off coffee too.


----------



## terra (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear-oh-dear Di.   
 Hard to believe that you don't have a "taste" for genuine coffee. 
 Now, just how can I soar like an eagle when I associate with turkeys.   



oops, sorry for being so unkind.  

(I did warn you... I'm a coffee snob)


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't dress a bogan to look classy Tezza. 



  I'm a tad more fussy about chocolate, does that count?


----------



## terra (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep !... chocolate is the best food in the world.  All your basic food groups are represented there !


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2013)

"It tastes as good as it smells" LOL! A classic Maxwell House commercial ...







Unfortunately, due to my childhood trips to Little Italy in NYC with my grandfather (100% Italian) I was forever afterwards spoiled for coffee. The _trattoria_ we visited once a week or so had one of those monster old copper cappuccino machines - 



... which to me at that time was like something out of a Jules Verne novel. Talk about foreshadowing of Steampunk! I spent hours watching that thing go through its paces, fascinated at the sounds and the smells. When I finally worked up the courage to actually drink what it produced I was transported to Coffee Heaven. 

Nothing since has come remotely close.

Adding insult to injury, I worked for a year or so for General Foods as an "Organoleptic Technician", i.e. - a dude who smells and tastes things and makes recommendations for formulation changes.

Well, as luck would have it I ended up specializing in coffee, Maxwell House coffee to be specific, and I traveled to several states to visit pilot plants and production facilities to taste their wares. Here's a little secret: you do NOT ever, EVER want to see how coffee is processed. If hurting food was a crime, this would have been felonious assault. The extended storage, the grinding and extraction processes, decaffeination, gassing, binders ... too much to swallow, literally.

Those heady days in Little Italy, where the beans were green-fresh straight from the old country and prepared slowly and with love and respect, were the best coffee-days of my life. 

Everything since has been mere shadows and dust. These days I dully go through the routine of scooping some brown powder into a Mr. Coffee, drink it and lie to myself that I've had my "coffee". 

Terra, you're the first stop on my list when I visit down-under!


----------



## GDAD (Oct 26, 2013)

From the machine I prefer.
http://www.vittoriacoffee.com/products.html

Instant: Nescafe gold blend Dark if I can't get brewed>


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I dully go through the routine of scooping some brown powder into a Mr. Coffee, drink it and lie to myself that I've had my "coffee".



Most of the time,  that's my way too ...  but, when I feel in the mood to give it a little more effort,  I get out my copper turkish coffee pot, the cezve,  and container of  fine ground Greek/Turkish coffee and have a great cup of coffee.
Copper is the secret..


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 26, 2013)

We are percolator people. I detest Mr. Coffee and any of their ilk. 

I can drink any kind of coffee, except weak coffee. I need something strong enough to rot your socks, put hair on your chest..etc....

Crappy, stale sitting around coffee, as long as there is no mold particles floating on top, it's ok.

As long as it is hot hot hot and strong. I can drink it with or without milk or cream or half and half and no sweetener of any kind, that's for sissies.

I do get a latte once in a blue moon, but they are getting so expensive and I am cheap about some things.

We just drink Folgers, nothing better than cracking open a new can of coffee..and crap, now that has been taken away from us, they have that plastic foil looking stuff stuck on the top of the can, what fun it that.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 26, 2013)

terra said:


> I'm a coffee snob... LOL
> 
> I only drink the best coffee which is my own home-made espresso.   I grind the beans to a perfect fine grind and then pull absolutely perfect shots with my espresso machine.  I only drink short black or long blacks.... 2 or 3 every morning.
> 
> ...



LOL  I know lots of coffee snobs, Terra, and they take it very seriously, i.e., built in espresso machines, French Press fans, those that won't drink it unless it's from Starbucks, etc.   My 2 perked cups are as serious as I get and I don't like it strong nor flavored whatsoever other than a big shot of 2% milk and a tsp of reg sugar.  Tho I just remembered, I may be a bit of a snob myself in that I only drink 8 o'Clock brand and grind my beans.  It's a bit more expensive brand than some, but worth it to me, and my groc offers buy 1, get 1 free on a regular basis.  I've often heard buying previously ground could be very old by the time it's purchased, so I've been grinding mine for years.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Oct 26, 2013)

Drip machine for me and whatever coffee is on sale is OK too.  I never buy coffee out like Tim Horton's.  It always tastes burnt to me so I'll pass and have my 5 or 6 mugs at home every morning with a tsp of sugar and cream.  I never drink coffee after noon though - I guess the pot in the morning is enough!


----------



## littleowl (Oct 27, 2013)

I have mine Black no milk no sugar.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm inclined to say brewed. I never really cared much for instant coffee. The coffee I drink while I'm out is Tim Horton's. I also brew the same brand at home.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 21, 2018)

I've heard so much raving about chicory coffee that I finally bought a small can (expensive).  Didn't do anything for me.  I have a one-cup drip coffeemaker and I make 2-3 cups a day.  I get the cheapest coffee I can (on a budget) and I like it well enough.  I read a very old book that talked about an old Death Valley prospector and the writer said he made the best cup of coffee.  The prospector said he used cold water from a stream.  I would say, it was either that or the clean country air.


----------



## Linda (Mar 21, 2018)

We received a Keurig as a gift and we use it when we just want one cup in the morning or if in the mood for a Green Mountain Half-Cafe in the afternoon.  We also have a Mr. Coffee for the mornings we want a full pot.  My husband grinds Kirklands House Blend coffee beans which are roasted by Starbucks.  It's 2 pounds for less than $10 so it's in our price range.  

Have any of you ever had "Cowboy Coffee"?  That's what we make when the power is out or a coffee machine breaks.  We put a pan of water on and when it's boiling throw in just the right amount of coffee and as soon as it hits the water turn it down where it simmers just the right amount of time and then throw in a bit of cold water to settle the grounds.  It makes the best coffee in my opinion but its a pain to wash the pan.  I use only milk in my coffee, black burns my stomach.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2018)

I switched over to instant.

instead of water I use skim milk.

Heat it in the microwave. Then I have a battery operated milk frother. Instant Latte.

Couple of cups a day. Sometimes with a muffin.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 22, 2018)

I use a Mr Coffee w/unbleached filters and New England Coffee. I've tried many different brands of coffee and always come back to the New England brand.


----------



## IKE (Mar 22, 2018)

We don't use anything fancy or high dollar......a $18.00 Mr. Coffee and Maxwell House Bold.


----------



## rgp (Mar 22, 2018)

I percolate & am currently drinking Starbucks French roast. Change up the brand on occasion . As long as it is hot . Black or maybe with a little powdered creamer. I hate putting cold cream in a hot cup'o coffee.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> We don't use anything fancy or high dollar......a $18.00 Mr. Coffee and Maxwell House Bold.
> 
> View attachment 50093


That little Mr Coffee just plain rocks
no extra buttons, settings
just flick it on
boom
coffee
they seem to last forever
but when it does crap out
18 bucks


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> We don't use anything fancy or high dollar......a $18.00 Mr. Coffee and Maxwell House Bold.
> 
> View attachment 50094



If, you enjoy a robust flavor
But not a robust price
And have a Costco nearby







Nine bucks a 3 lb can

(you can thank me later)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2018)

I've had my Keurig for about a year now, and use it a lot, but I think the coffee was much more full-bodied and delicious with the old-fashioned percolator. Or even a drip pot. Those little Keurig pods don't give you the same "oomph."


----------



## IKE (Mar 22, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> If, you enjoy a robust flavor
> But not a robust price
> And have a Costco nearby
> 
> ...



Gary we don't have a Costco locally but I'd sure like to try that Kirkland coffee......you know I'm good for it, how bout sending me a case or two Bro ?


----------



## Big Horn (Mar 22, 2018)

It's hard to find straight Mocha (Mocha Sanani) these days, but I have a supply of green beans which I roast on about a weekly basis.  I use a fairly coarse grind and brew it in a French press.  I like it with brown sugar and whipping cream cut about 20% with whole milk.

Green coffee stores almost indefinitely.  The best coffee is from Yemen.  Percolated coffee, mixed with the aroma of bacon, smells wonderful, but it tastes awful.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> Gary we don't have a Costco locally but I'd sure like to try that Kirkland coffee......you know I'm good for it, how bout sending me a case or two Bro ?
> 
> View attachment 50097


Funny
I do buy it by the flat
our Costco is 100 mi north

remind me, my brutha.... in six months

(luv'd Office Space, btw)


----------



## Catlady (Mar 22, 2018)

IKE, you can buy Kirkland at Amazon, 3 lb for about $17 or so.  Check it out
https://www.amazon.com/Signature-Colombian-Coffee-Supremo-Roast-Fine/dp/B008P731LK


----------



## Robusta (Mar 22, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> It's hard to find straight Mocha (Mocha Sanani) these days, but I have a supply of green beans which I roast on about a weekly basis.  I use a fairly coarse grind and brew it in a French press.  I like it with brown sugar and whipping cream cut about 20% with whole milk.
> 
> Green coffee stores almost indefinitely.  The best coffee is from Yemen.  Percolated coffee, mixed with the aroma of bacon, smells wonderful, but it tastes awful.




Wow! another roaster!  What do you roast with?  I started using an air popper,but now use a Fresh Roast 500.  I roast every Sunday afternoon for the week.

Personally I think Yemen is over rated.  I like Kenyan AA (Obama Coffee) taken just short of 2nd crack.  We also love Indian Monsooned Malabar.  It is a really different taste,but it has come to be one of our mainstays.

I buy greens about every 3 months. I get 17 lbs, because it works out well with USPS Priority Flat Rate Box.

I will get 5# each of the Kenya and Malabar and the I will explore other beans in 2# increments looking for another favorite.

We only drink black. Prefer French Press, but use a Mr. Coffee drip for everyday use.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 22, 2018)

Folger's Coffee Crystals..........all the way, for me. Each and every morning, one or two cups. One packet of Splenda and a little flavored cream.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 22, 2018)

*Preference of coffee*

This is the instant coffee I make using milk and a frother.

It's great.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2018)

Starbucks or Dean's Beans are my favorites, in French press or the Aeropress.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 22, 2018)

I use the Hawaiian Coffee Company, Lion Coffee, French Roast ground coffee.  And I use the Melitta singe cup pour over method, and I heat the water in the microwave. That way I have a fresh cup every time and also I control how hot the coffee is. I can't take really hot beverages or food.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I use the Hawaiian Coffee Company, Lion Coffee, French Roast ground coffee.  And I use the Melitta singe cup pour over method, and I heat the water in the microwave. That way I have a fresh cup every time and also I control how hot the coffee is. I can't take really hot beverages or food.



Olivia, sometimes I use the pour over, too! I heat the water in a $12.00 instant kettle from Amazon , half the time of the microwave or less...as if seconds matter.


----------



## 911 (Mar 22, 2018)

Black


----------



## Manatee (Mar 22, 2018)

My wife has never been a coffee drinker, dislikes the taste.

Back in 1970 the doctor told me to stop drinking it, it was irritating my gizzard.  He didn't say gizzard exactly, but that was the idea.

When I was in the Navy in the 50's the coffee tended to be a sort of liquid laxative, I didn't drink great quantities of it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 22, 2018)

911 said:


> Black



Same here.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 22, 2018)

I started drinking coffee in the Navy onboard ship. A hot cup of coffee and a cigarette kept most Sailor’s awake on deck during a Mid-Watch (11:45PM to 3:45AM) at sea at night. After the Navy, just kept on drinking it, not all day, just in the AM. My brother and my SIL drink black coffee all day. I can’t stand the taste of black coffee.

Wife loves hot chocolate, with a little coffee put in. She also likes hot tea. Myself, during the summer, I like ice tea, water and Bud Light.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a coffee maker and love the coffee I get.  It's called Berardi's Southern Pecan.  It's not expensive either.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2018)

I like strong French roast coffees best.   Black or splash of cream, no sweetener.   We use a Keurig for convenience and have found several brands of k-cups that we enjoy.   Just say no to weak coffee... ugh.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I like strong French roast coffees best.   Black or splash of cream, no sweetener.   We use a Keurig for convenience and have found several brands of k-cups that we enjoy.   Just say no to weak coffee... ugh.



Weak coffee is worse than none at all.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone that enjoys black coffee, really gets the flavor. And it has to be good if it's black to enjoy it.  Nothing is there to change the flavor.

Expresso has to be black.  That's what I get when I visit an Italian friend.

Small cup and a real jolt.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2018)

That Costco Kirkland coffee is delicious, and much more affordable than most of the others. I wish it came in those little pods for Keureg coffee makers!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2018)

Sunny said:


> That Costco Kirkland coffee is delicious, and much more affordable than most of the others. I wish it came in those little pods for Keureg coffee makers!



Sunny, I buy the Kirkland "Pacific Bold" k-cups from Costco and they are great.   https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Sig...,-Dark,-120-K-Cup-Pods.product.100381412.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2018)

My Black and Decker coffee maker just died on me, yesterday's coffee was lukewarm, had to nuke it to drink it.  I went to Target because I had a couple of free gift card they gave for a certain amount of past purchases.  Bought this Hamilton Beach that was on sale for $19.99. 

 This morning was the first pot of coffee I made with it, had to turn it on manually.  Last night I programmed it to come on at a certain time, but I think I cancelled it when I pressed the button again to check on it.  There was no indication of a preset, no light or anything. 

 Today I programmed it again, hopefully it will come on automatically in the morning as planned, or it goes back to the store defective.  I like it so far, nice and hot compared to my old machine.  I've been buying Kona Blend coffee beans from Sprouts and grinding them myself at home.


----------



## 911 (Mar 23, 2018)

My favorite mug:


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Starbucks or Dean's Beans are my favorites, in French press or the Aeropress.



I have been using an Aeropress for a few years now and really like it. Since I'm only making one cup at a time, it isn't too much trouble to hand grind the beans just before brewing. I rotate through 4 or more varieties on a daily basis and store the beans vacuum sealed in Mason jars.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 23, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> I have been using an Aeropress for a few years now and really like it. Since I'm only making one cup at a time, it isn't too much trouble to hand grind the beans just before brewing. I rotate through 4 or more varieties on a daily basis and store the beans vacuum sealed in Mason jars.



Now THAT would definitely be freshly ground coffee!! Nice.


----------



## Big Horn (Mar 23, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Wow! another roaster!  What do you roast with?  I started using an air popper,but now use a Fresh Roast 500.  I roast every Sunday afternoon for the week.
> 
> Personally I think Yemen is over rated.  I like Kenyan AA (Obama Coffee) taken just short of 2nd crack.  We also love Indian Monsooned Malabar.  It is a really different taste,but it has come to be one of our mainstays.
> 
> ...


I use either an air popper or a skillet with a perforated lid depending on my mood.  I probably roast to a bout the same point as you.  Comparing it to commercial roasters, I consider Starbucks to be too dark.  As memory serves, Gloria Jean's was about right.

I love Mocha; I've tried many others, but I always come back to it.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 24, 2018)

A question for the roasters... I notice that some coffee beans are drier than others, pretty much to an extreme where some are "dry" and others are "wet". Is that difference in the beans themselves, the roasting technique, or something else in the processing?


----------



## Robusta (Mar 24, 2018)

If you are talking about the "oily sheen" on some beans, it is a result of the roast.  The level, or darkness of roast determines much of the flavor.  A lighter roast will enhance the nuances of the particular bean. That's where coffee snobbery comes in with descriptions that far surpass wine notes in ridiculousness.

Genrally the darker the roast the stronger the taste. Oily coffee is nearing the extreme far end of roasting. French roast is the lightest of the dark, and Vienna being the darkest most oily.


Starbucks is derisively referred to in the coffee community as Charbucks, because they depend on a very dark roast to keep their flavors consistent.


----------



## Macfan (Mar 24, 2018)

Newman's Own special blend extra bold K-cup in a Cuisinart single cup coffee maker. In the old days, it was Yuban in a Mr. Coffee 12 cup drip coffee maker. See, I've modernized lol. Don...


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 24, 2018)

We brew our coffee Chemex-style. Use a generic porcelain cone but always Chemex filters. I can taste the difference and also appreciate the Chemex never break since they're folded.

There's several artisanal roasters we like, but one is wholesale only and the others are strictly local in their areas, so we can only get them when we travel there. For convenience we picked Peet's as our standard "go to". This is their home territory so they're everywhere here.

I used to grind the beans but it was a hassle. I have the store do it on a super-fine grind - #1 is Turkish and I have them do a #2 (standard drip is a #4). We store it in the freezer and use it up fast since we drink coffee (and tea) every day. 

We've recently switched blends; using the Peet's Organic French Roast and Organic Gaia in a 2:1 mix. 

Always drink it black. We're fond of cappuccinos when we go out, to finish dinner, but most restaurants and shops don't make them properly. We call it the "Starbucks influence" - too much milk and foam!

A treat when I can find it is Arabic coffee. Like Turkish, brewed in a small copper pitcher, flavored with green cardamon pods. Really lovely and aromatic:


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 25, 2018)

Robusta said:


> If you are talking about the "oily sheen" on some beans, it is a result of the roast.  The level, or darkness of roast determines much of the flavor.  A lighter roast will enhance the nuances of the particular bean. That's where coffee snobbery comes in with descriptions that far surpass wine notes in ridiculousness.
> 
> Genrally the darker the roast the stronger the taste. Oily coffee is nearing the extreme far end of roasting. French roast is the lightest of the dark, and Vienna being the darkest most oily.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I noticed the darker roast seemed to be "wetter" but it seemed that Starbucks beans were even more so than another brand I often get when both are the same roast level, as best I can tell. 



Lethe200 said:


> We brew our coffee Chemex-style. Use a generic porcelain cone but always Chemex filters. I can taste the difference and also appreciate the Chemex never break since they're folded.
> 
> There's several artisanal roasters we like, but one is wholesale only and the others are strictly local in their areas, so we can only get them when we travel there. For convenience we picked Peet's as our standard "go to". This is their home territory so they're everywhere here.
> 
> ...


Speaking of grinding coffee at the store; the few grocery stores I frequent have all removed their grinders in the last few years. What's up with that?


----------



## wvnewbie (Mar 25, 2018)

Always have been a big fan of good ol' 8 O'Clock.  Drip method.  BTW percolated coffee will increase cholesterol!

_Although *caffeine* is often cast as a villain, the stimulant is not to blame for unfiltered *coffee's* effect on *cholesterol levels*. According to Klag, the *increase* in *cholesterol* is believed to be caused by oils called terpenes that are found in *coffee*, but are mostly removed by filters._


----------



## rgp (Mar 25, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> Thanks. I noticed the darker roast seemed to be "wetter" but it seemed that Starbucks beans were even more so than another brand I often get when both are the same roast level, as best I can tell.
> 
> Speaking of grinding coffee at the store; the few grocery stores I frequent have all removed their grinders in the last few years. What's up with that?



Our local Kroger removed theirs several years ago. I asked the assist-mgr  why & she said it was because people really did not want to take the time _to grind_ while doing their shopping....[everybody in a hurry] I guess.

She went on to say that since the _bean_ coffee just sat there, that space is now used for _ground_ coffee .

Changing attitudes.......


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

My folks gave me my first generic Keurig. It was a hand me down. Discovering fresh coffee brewed one cup @ a time made my coffee drinking experience so much more pleasurable. I don't have a specific brand of coffee. I just like certain kinds. Mostly I drink medium roast. I sometimes enjoy dark roast.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 8, 2020)

My main requirement for coffe is.... OFTEN!


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2020)

I use a pour over.  
When I need a bigger batch for company, I use a Technivorm Moccamaster.  (yeah, I'm spoiled).


----------



## macgeek (Aug 8, 2020)

I like ice coffee. DD is quite good.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2020)

I remember when my mother used to make coffee in an aluminum percolator that then sat on the stove all day long.  It slowly turned to the consistency of syrup.  When she gave up on that, she turned to instant coffee.  Ugh.  

I used a drip machine for years, but now I have a Keurig.  I live alone, so this is much more convenient.  I don't like flavored coffee or fancy drinks...just plain Folgers with a bit of milk.  2 cups a day is supposed to be my limit, but I cheat...


----------



## Manatee (Aug 8, 2020)

I have seen Kirkland products in stores in Mexico.  Don't know how they got there.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't drink much coffe. Probably onky when I go to a church supper or potluck and that's the only option besides milk and plain water. But I insist it be decaf.


----------



## gamboolgal (Aug 9, 2020)

Never have drunk coffee and I am 59, I do not even like the smell.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 10, 2020)

It's real easy to describe the best cup of coffee, you will ever taste. It's called, "mud".


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 10, 2020)

Americo......In travels, I find that none of the coffee that I have drank is as good as the plain American pot of brewed coffee from coffee grounds.....


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

I love coffee!!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> My folks gave me my first generic Keurig. It was a hand me down. Discovering fresh coffee brewed one cup @ a time made my coffee drinking experience so much more pleasurable. I don't have a specific brand of coffee. I just like certain kinds. Mostly I drink medium roast. I sometimes enjoy dark roast.


My friend has one of those K-cup coffee makers.
The coffee is just awful.  You can't adjust the strength and have to take what they give you.
That's nonsense.  I adjust the amount of coffee and water until I get the brew that sets the pace.

I have one of those ordinary drip coffee makers (Sunbeam) that can make 5 cups of coffee.  I only make one in the morning.  I have experimented with the amount of coffee and water until now it's just right.  It's about one measure of coffee scoop with 2 cups of water.  
And then it depends on if you like cream with your coffee or milk.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> My friend has one of those K-cup coffee makers.
> The coffee is just awful.  You can't adjust the strength and have to take what they give you.
> That's nonsense.  I adjust the amount of coffee and water until I get the brew that sets the pace.
> 
> ...


If I want a strong cup I set it for 8 oz. A weaker one for 10 oz. If it's still too strong one can always add a little hot water. I like the fresh flavor of it. And it's less waste for me.


----------

